# Halal Food



## sunn2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, 

Can anyone tell me if all food in turkey is halal?
I know it has a 99% Muslim population, but it is very secular... so that's why I want to make sure.

Do they slaughter meat islamically? 

Do they recite besmellah while slaughtering?

What about chickens? Do they hand-slaughter it or do they use machine slaughter?

Thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

This will not be a problem, yet chickens are usually machine processed.


----------



## sunn2 (Nov 19, 2014)

belgarath said:


> This will not be a problem, yet chickens are usually machine processed.


Thanks a lot for your reply belgarath
But wont machine slaughter be a problem?? 
And what about bismillah?
Thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If you want to be %100 sure, shop from small butchers and ask them how they get their stock. You can always look for helal certificates in big supermarkets.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Food in Turkey is halal. You cannot buy haram products like pork.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

AlexDhabi said:


> Food in Turkey is halal. You cannot buy haram products like pork.


Sorry to disagree with you but you certainly can get pork in Turkey.

Obviously it may not be available everywhere, but it most certainly is available in Altinkum, Didim, just up Attaturk Blvd on the left before the first set of traffic lights, it used to have a nice big sign on the main road advertising it, so not exactly one of those under-the-counter shops.


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Re my post above, this was taken from another forum, so just a update.

"_Apparently, the pork shop has moved , it's now on the Marina road near Mango bar_ "

This is concerning the Pork Shop in Altinkum, Didum.


----------

